# Bid approval WO's without price stated



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

This may have been covered at another time but I did not find in a thread search thread...anyone want to chime to help newbies lurking on this?

I have received a couple of approvals lately without the bid amount included on WO. Called in and asked about it, was told told, yes, I see you bid here for $650.00. So I say great, please email me that confirmation. You could hear butterflies and swallows it got so quiet. After telling me they would have to get back to me it came back as "approved for $90.00". I learned EARLY in this to get it in writing or forget it. Got it reapproved for $300.00 with a clarification of scope...2 men 3 hrs on the recut made money:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Standard operating procedures. 


If it aint provable, it didn't happen.
If it aint in writing it didn't happen.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

probog said:


> This may have been covered at another time but I did not find in a thread search thread...anyone want to chime to help newbies lurking on this?
> 
> I have received a couple of approvals lately without the bid amount included on WO. Called in and asked about it, was told told, yes, I see you bid here for $650.00. So I say great, please email me that confirmation. You could hear butterflies and swallows it got so quiet. After telling me they would have to get back to me it came back as "approved for $90.00". I learned EARLY in this to get it in writing or forget it. Got it reapproved for $300.00 with a clarification of scope...2 men 3 hrs on the recut made money:thumbup:


Not a bad practice for everyone to know your bid approval price & get it in writing from your client before you start any work. 

Having said that, NONE of my approvals come in with prices attached unless the bid has been modified, other than that, I know what the submitted bids were (as I submitted them) and bill according to what I submitted. 

My vendors will only get bid approval amounts on their WO's if the bid has been modified by our client before approval - but I never have a problem issuing a POC when asked to clarify an amount for any reason.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, POCs are your friend, and when dealing with grey area operators/crooks, always get them.We don't require anything from locals. They tell us we are good to go and we are. Nationals are a little harder to reach out and touch.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, POCs are your friend, and when dealing with grey area operators/crooks, always get them.We don't require anything from locals. They tell us we are good to go and we are. Nationals are a little harder to reach out and touch.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

Poc ?


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

probog said:


> Poc ?




POC = Per Our Conversation


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

probog said:


> Poc ?


Per Our Conversation. You need one of these everytime something is discussed on the phone or "I never said that" or "it didn't happen" comes up when the invoice gets cut.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

68W30 said:


> im MOREEE than happy to share these with anyone who would like to see them






post up the pics, we could all use a good :lol:


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok. Now I can save a few words every phone call. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

There is an app you can install on your smartphone called "Sanity". It basically records every inbound/outbound phone call. It records the first two minutes in the free version I believe. Have not had to use any yet, but I'm sure one day it will come in very handy.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

*approved WO without pricing*



BPWY said:


> post up the pics, we could all use a good :lol:



okay heres a few i didnt have time for all of em as my shift at mickey Ds starts soon LOL 

so we have a few on my init visit and in between that and my approved bid WO some one ( unknown contractor) got in and i guess fixed it ?


----------

